# 1st attempt at a Journal



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

As some of you now know me and the missus are expecting a baby next year so I have had to stop my PT sessions and leave my private gym to join the free council gym to save money. I have also noticed that people use these journals for advice and motivation.

Starting off 24th September 2009:

Age: 21

Height: 6'5"

Weight: 19st 09lbs

BF%: 30%

Yes I have gained abit of weight over the last month. This is down to poor dieting basically which I intend to turn around from yesterday.

Overall Goals:

To lose weight (mass)

To be able to perform a full set of pull ups

To be down to a 32-34" waist

Monthly goals to complete by 31st October:

Drop 2% Body fat

Get down to 19st 0lbs

Day 1 23rd September:

Diet-

Meal 1 - 06:00 - 3 Eggs Whites 1 egg yolk

Meal 2 - 07:00 - 1 scoop Instant whey Protein m/ Water

Meal 3 - 10:00 - 1 large Chicken Breast approx. 200g w/ tinned peas and carrots.

Meal 4 - 13:00 - 1 tin Tuna w/ salad

Meal 5 - 16:00 - 1 scoop Instant Whey Protein m/ water

Meal 6 - 17:30 - PWO 2 Scoops Instant Whey Protein m/ water

Meal 7 - 18:30 - Steak and 1 medium sized Jacket Potato

All meat cooked on the George Foreman Grill, trying to use minimum fat and carbs.

Workout - Shoulders:

Dumbell Shoulder Press

12x18kg

10x20kg

8x25kg

Machine shoulder press

12x49kg

10x54kg

8x59kg

Rear latteral raise, side latteral raise, front latteral raise Superset

10x4kg for each exercise

10x4kg for each exercise

10x4kg for each exercise

Cable upright row

12x30kg

10x35kg

8x40kg

20 minute Cardio X-Trainer low intensity HR at 130bpm

20 minute brisk walk at 5:30 before meal 1


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fats are needed mate, good ones mind! Try having olive oil on your meals or get some fish oil caps


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah cheers mate will try the fish oil caps. Read that alot of people use them on here.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Need to stock up myself mate, been neglecting them!

Good luck with the goals pal


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok think I may have put this Journal in the wrong subject headings. Here is a link to my photo posts which were taken the end of the month. Time to get back on it and improve from this.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/74137-my-picture-story-so-far-2.html


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

diet is nothing like what i suggested for you mate, theres not enough cals there for somebody your size, you "hopeing " to lose fat faster by eating less but in reality you will lose muscle quicker and slow your metabolic rate down hindering your fat loss....

you above diet is around 1350cals. and your 19stone?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Good to see u got a journal up will follow get on zip vit and get them fish oils


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> diet is nothing like what i suggested for you mate, theres not enough cals there for somebody your size, you "hopeing " to lose fat faster by eating less but in reality you will lose muscle quicker and slow your metabolic rate down hindering your fat loss....
> 
> you above diet is around 1350cals. and your 19stone?


Hiya mate, I was trying to use the diet you gave me and cut out the Carbs. I thought a low carb diet was the best way to lose weight. I will however add carbs in as I have been feeling tired and grumpy without them


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Day two (24th September 2009):

05:30 - morning cardio - 20 minute fast walk

06:00 - meal 1 - 3 egg whites 1 egg yolk

07:00 - meal 2 - 1 scoop whey m/ water

10:00 - meal 3 - chicken w/ steam veg

13:30 - meal 4 - Tuna w/ lettuce

17:00 - meal 5 - chicken breast w/ salad, 2 medium potatoes, low fat coleslaw

19:45 - Training

21:00 - meal 6 - 2 scoop whey m/ water

22:30 - meal 7 - cottage cheese and pinapple

Training - Back:

Low Cable Row Superset with DB Row

12x70kg 12x32kg

10x77kg 10x34kg

8x84kg 8x36kg

Wide Overhand Grip Back Row Sperset with Close Underhand Grip

10x60kg 10x60kg

10x60kg 10x60kg

10x60kg 10x60kg

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down

12x63kg

10x70kg

8x77kg

15 minute low intensity X-Trainer level 10 HR 130-140bpm

15 minute brisk walk home

Feeling pumped and back is fatigued :thumb: Biceps and forearms took a bit of a hit aswell. Overall feeling good, had a great session just really tired.

I also managed to get hold of some fish oil and also got some multi vit as I was in the shop.

Rambo, I will be trying to increase my cals tomorrow as I did add the potatoes to my evening meal.

Anyway I am off to sleep as 5:30 start again.

Ant


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Day Three (25th September 2009)

05:30 - morning cardio - fast walk for 25 minutes (increased distance slightly)

06:00 - 3 egg whites 1 egg yolk 1 piece wholemeal toast w/ fish oil capsule

07:00 - 2 scoops whey and bannana

10:00 - Tuna and lettuce w/ fish oil capsule

13:00 - Stir fry vegetables fried in olive oil, 200g chicken breast grilled on George foreman grill and 100g boiled rice season with extra spicy Cajun seasoning. w/ fish oil capsule

15:00 - 1 scoop whey w/ water and apple

15:45 - Training

17:00 - 2 scoops whey w/water

20:00 - 1 medium jacket potato with cottage cheese

Training

Dumbell squats

20x60kg

20x60kg

20x60kg

Leg Press

12x150kg

10x160kg

8x170kg

Leg Extension

12x80kg

10x100kg

8x120kg

Seated Leg Curl

12x70kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

Calf Raises (using leg press machine)

20x160kg

18x170kg

15x180kg

20 minutes stationary bike, level 15 20 minutes.

Rambo, thanks for the advice with the diet. I have tried to incorporate more carbs and cals into the diet by frying in olive oil and getting essential fats from the fish oil caps.

On thw whole I am feeling good. Bit tired but hopefully the extra cals will help with that. If anyone has any more advice for me it would be greatly appreciated.

Ant.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright mate, the thing is i know you want quicl results but beleive me at this stage dont go to extreme's as when you lean out. and only need 10'b to go. your cals and carb will already be so low you will have no where else to go. meaning you will have to starve and do tons of cardio just to get minimal results this is how many people ( girls more so screw that metabolisim's up..

A few points on your diet

05:30 - morning cardio - fast walk for 25 minutes (increased distance slightly) THIS IS GOOD STICK AT 20MINS, WHEN YOU PLATEAU INCREASE THIS TO 30 THEN TO 40 AND SO ON...

06:00 - 3 egg whites 1 egg yolk 1 piece wholemeal toast w/ fish oil capsule YOU NEED MORE PROTEIN AND CARBS HERE, EITHER A SHAKE OF 6 EGGS TO GET ENOUGH PROTEIN. 1 SLICE OF TAOST WONT CUT IT. 100G OATS IS BETTER

07:00 - 2 scoops whey and bannana THIS IS OK. ID PREFER TO SEE COMPLEX CARBS RATHER THAN FRUIT HERE. BUT FOR NOW ITS FINE

10:00 - Tuna and lettuce w/ fish oil capsule CARBS HERE MATE. ADD SOME RICE CAKES MAYBE

13:00 - Stir fry vegetables fried in olive oil, 200g chicken breast grilled on George foreman grill and 100g boiled rice season with extra spicy Cajun seasoning. w/ fish oil capsule GOOD STUFF

15:00 - 1 scoop whey w/ water and apple THIS IS OK FOR NOW.

15:45 - Training

17:00 - 2 scoops whey w/water GET SOME CARBS HERE.

20:00 - 1 medium jacket potato with cottage cheese THIS IS OK FOR NOW, MAYBE SWITCH TO A 100G YAM IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks mate. You really have helped me alot. Will try and work on it tomorrow. Shopping today aswell so can try and fill up with everything I need.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok so today was cheat day. Aint really done any dieting, had porridge oats for breakfast, Southern fried chicken thigh with fries for lunch and pizza this evening. No training but went for a half an hour walk from the missus house to my house. Cardio day tomorrow before starting new training regime and much improved diet on monday.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheat days are important though. They keep you sane and fire the metabolism. I'd still try to keep the protein higher though


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah cheers mate. make me feel less guilty for not full diet and training lol. starting the new improved diet on monday and new regime.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't ignore a weekly cheat. Doesn't have to be a day, just a meal is enough but make it a big one. I've just had half a large pizza, chicken combo, garlic bread, 2 pints of beer and am about to get stuck into a bar of chocolate. And that's a small cheat by some standards.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah cheers mate. Think a big meal would suit me more than a whole day of eating crap.


----------



## sgtbrad (Jan 20, 2009)

alright mate,

im no expert but i think cheat meals days are not a good idea to begin with if you a have a fair bit of bf to lose.

just by cutting cals form what your body was used to before i think would keep your metabolism going.

if you have one to keep sane then id suggest once a month a meal maybe, i myself went from 20.5 stone to 12st 7 now the first 18 months i very rarely ate any crap nor drink any beers or whatever.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheers mate for the advice. I dont really go out drinking anymore, mainly just birthdays and special occasions. I will be cutting down with my new routine starting tomorrow.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Another thumbs up for cheat meals - they really do get your metabolism re shifted.

My usual cheat meal was large dominos, chicken strippers, chicken kickers, dominos cookies for dinner and 2 days later still losing weight.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

M_at said:


> Another thumbs up for cheat meals - they really do get your metabolism re shifted.
> 
> My usual cheat meal was large dominos, chicken strippers, chicken kickers, dominos cookies for dinner and 2 days later still losing weight.


This sounds good.

Plus there would be alot of protein and carbs in that meal to help recover and build on what has been depleted through dieting. I assume thats how the whole cheat meals work.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Been ill in bed the last few days. Had a very bad cold so here I am back and in the gym, if not a little bit weekened of strength.

Tuesday 29th September

08:00 meal 1 - 3 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 2 small pieces bread, 1 apple, 2 scoops whey m/water

11:00 meal 2 - 200g chicken breast, 100g rice, extra spicy cajun seasoning.

14:00 meal 3 - 1 can tuna, lettuce, extra light mayo in a pitta bread.

15:30 meal 4 - 2 scoops whey m/ water and 1 banana

17:00 meal 5 - 2 scoops whey m/ water and 50g oats

20:00 meal 6 - 200g chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, 50g steam veg packet, 1 orange

Training

Chest press

12x63kg

12x77kg

12x84kg

12x91kg

Incline DB Bench press

12x48kg

10x56kg

8x62kg

Decline DB Bench press superset w/ cable flyes

12x48kg w/ 10x20kg

12x48kg w/ 10x20kg

12x48kg w/ 10x20kg

Flat BB Bench press

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

BB Bicep curls

12x20kg

10x22.5kg

8x25kg

6x30kg

One arm DB Preacer curls

10x10kg

10x12kg

10x14kg

One arm hammer curls superset with 45 degree BB Curl

10x14kg w/ 10x25kg

10x14kg w/ 10x25kg

10x14kg w/ 10x25kg


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok so back to it yesterday after lay off with cold. Legs Yesterday so ...

Tuesday 7th October

meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 2 egg yolks, 50g oats 2 scoops whey and an orange

meal 2 - Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg, extra spicy cajun seasoning

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 2 small pieces wholemeal bread

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Meal 6 - Medium sized steak, 100g mixed veg

Training:

Hack Squats

12 x 20kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

Lying leg press superset with leg extension

12 x 70kg 12 x 70kg

12 x 70kg 12 x 70kg

12 x 70kg 12 x 70kg

DB Lunges

10 x 24kg

10 x 32kg

10 x 40kg

Lying leg curl superset seated leg curl

12 x 40kg 12 x 56kg

12 x 45kg 12 x 63kg

12 x 50kg 12 x 70kg

12 x 50kg 12 x 70kg

Standing Calf Raises

25 x 97kg

25 x 97kg

25 x 97kg

25 x 97kg

Not as strong as I could of been but still feeling a bit weak after illness and havent trained legs in about 2 weeks.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> You are trying really hard to get it right mate, so all credit to you. Slowly but surely is the way to lose the weight and keep it off permanantly. I know it is tempting to cut carbs even more and feel the cheat meal might set you back, but you have a lot of body mass to keep going and cutting your diet right down too far will set you back more than it will help you. Keep up the good work. I recently started on cla and feel it really helps me keep the body fat loss going while keeping the muscle. Do a bit of research on it and have a think if it is for you. I have replaced the lipo 6 fatburner I was taking with CLA as it is works hell of a lot better for me. They are not magic pills, but they do help me.


Thanks for the words of encouragement. It is hard to understand how you can eat so much and still lose weight but am feeling better now after a week of dieting. I have also started supplementing CLA into my diet and it is working along with my fatburner.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

CLA is a waste of money mate,

and i see you took no notice of the diet i designed for you?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

You can go low carb, and it is a great way of losing fat. However as Rambo says, you'll still need a fair amount of cals. Your protein needs are pretty much set, so the rest of your cals must come from fat and you'll need to get comfortable with that.

Dietry fat DOES NOT make you fat!

Do some research on CKD diets......

Good luck.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> CLA is a waste of money mate,
> 
> and i see you took no notice of the diet i designed for you?


I did. That is the diet I am following now. Supplements you recommended to me also. I thought it was pretty much spot on. The only difference was I had 4 eggs so added in the oats and no berries so had orange instead, had a steak and veg at night instead of chicken and had no rice cakes so had wholemeal bread instead.

Are these not suitable replacements?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well the thing is mate, I designed that diet for YOU based on all the information and feedback you gave me.

Portion and weights of foods where given because a dieting individual needs correct amounts of carbs/fats and protein's.

Subsituting with your own foods and weights would take you over or under your required amounts resulting in non optimal results.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh right didnt realise. Will make sure everything is the food you told me to use. One thing I must ask is the weetabix mixed with milk or water?

Thanks


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I cant remember if i suggested wheatabix now LOL. I thought the options where Oats or shredded wheat???

Even so, water for now mate;

Most people have trouble digesting dairy based produce. as the majority of the population lose the enzyme to digest it,


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah it was weetabix or oats or shredded wheat or 5 egg whits and 1 full egg. Ok dont really like to drink milk anyway. makes me feel bloated and sick.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> Yeah it was weetabix or oats or shredded wheat or 5 egg whits and 1 full egg. Ok dont really like to drink milk anyway. *Makes me feel bloated and sick *


Exactly my point above


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah well i now know what to do tomorrow morning for breakfast as I had eggs again this morning. Now I know what to mix with can start varying the first meal. Is chicken the only meat i can eat or can I mix it around with beef and pork?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

For now Chicken/ Turkey/Tuna/Salmon/Cod; or Extra lean mince as you final meal.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

ok sounds good. will go shopping and get some rice cakes tonight. stick to it for tomorrow. See how I get on


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Wednesday 8th October

meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 2 slices wholemeal toast and an apple

meal 2 - Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g steam veg

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, wholemeal pitta bread

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Meal 6 - 200g Turkey breast steak, 100g mixed veg

Training:

Chest Press

12 x 63kg

12 x 70kg

12 x 77kg

12 x 84kg

Incline DB Press

12 x 40kg

12 x 48kg

12 x 56kg

Decline BB Press s/s DB flyes

8 x 60kg s/s 10 x 16kg

8 x 80kg s/s 10 x 16kg

8 x 100kg s/s 10 x 16kg

Flat DB Press

12 x 40kg

12 x 48kg

12 x 56kg

BB Bicep Curls

12 x 20kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 30kg

One arm DB Hammer curls

12 x 8kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 12kg

Bicep curl machine with negative on last rep

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 40kg


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude, watch your fat levels. One egg yolk in a day is not enough (unless you're supplementing some serious fish oils!).

Stick some olive oil on the salads / veg.....


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

he is using fish oil ( or will be when he gets them )

With set he;s macros a little higher in carbs and lower in fats for NOW.

And we will see how hes body response.

Hes diet was extremly restricive before this. Something like 1100cals and hes 18stone.

I want carbs as hes main macro in hes diet and not fats yet as i want to help re set he;s metabolsim.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> he is using fish oil ( or will be when he gets them )
> 
> With set he;s macros a little higher in carbs and lower in fats for NOW.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I favour the low carb diets (as you may have guessed), but that'll certainly lose him weight...


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think low carb diets are fine and have there place, but diets should fit the person, not the person fit the diet 

When designing a diet for someone you've got to take "that" person into account.

Anthony is 18stone, and fairly young so straight away we know he over eats or chooses the wrong things "most of the time"

Now for a person like that who probably eats junk most days of the week to go straight into a very low carb or even a keto diet nine times out of ten they will give up. As there not sustainable for most,

Going from.... Living on pizza and chocolate for X amount of years to chicken & broccoli + 1tbsn of udo's oil dont sound very appealing to the dieter.

Plus NOT every digest's fats very well. Some can go on a high fat diet lose initial water weight in the first few weeks then dont get much from it. ( like ME )

I tend to digest carbs alot better.

I diet for my photoshoots the whole way through with carbs i generally only manipulate them in the final weeks and even then i eat them at 3-4 of my 6 meals.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah sorry am taking fish oils aswell. Should I be posting my supplements on here also?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> I think low carb diets are fine and have there place, but diets should fit the person, not the person fit the diet
> 
> When designing a diet for someone you've got to take "that" person into account.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're genetically adapted to carbs. 75% of us aren't. Don't get me wrong, it think your logic is good for a beginner. For low BF% though it's horses for courses like you said.

For sedentary people (unlike those on this board), carbs are the cause of many ills.....


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Thursday 9th October

meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 2 slices wholemeal toast and an apple

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Turkey breast steak, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

30 Minute pre-breakfast cardio

1km swimming


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

So how's the money saving going with all those supps? ;o)


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Holland and Barrett for the supps. They are quite cheap, around £25 for the lot I think. I am saving £400 a month on personal trainer though so happy with that


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a lot of money for someone to stand over and say 'push'! As long as you're self motivated (which you obviously are reading the program) you'll be fine with advice from the board.

Good luck with it all and look at the benefits long term so you don't lose motivation if you don't lose one week. You'll lose the next if you keep positive, motivated and on plan.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah I know it was alot. I think it was the first push I needed to be honest. I gained self motivation from this though. Its a hard workout but I enjoy it and that's the most important thing I find with exercising. All feedback is appreciated though, I know it can be costly trying to supplement but I think I have the right balance.

Every bit of advice I receive is taken on board and I use this to improve my program, my training and health. I want to lose weight and know stubborness will not achieve this. I am very grateful peopple like yourself and Rambo take time out to comment and offer advice, it is extremely appreciated.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Friday 9th October 2009

meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 2 slices wholemeal toast and an orange

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Salmon fillet, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

Shoulders and Triceps

Seated DB Press

10 x 48kg

10 x 48kg

10 x 48kg

10 x 48kg

Negative at end of each set (OUCH)

Seated laterall raise superset with rear delt raise

15 x 6kg s/s 15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg s/s 15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg s/s 15 x 6kg

15 x 6kg s/s 15 x 6kg

BB Upright Rows

12 x 40kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 52.5kg

6 x 55kg

4 x 60kg

2 x 60kg

1 x 65kg

DB Front raise

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Rope Push downs

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 45kg

10 x 50kg

Skull crushers

12 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 35kg

Over head rope extension

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

30 minute PWO cardio

Cycle 30 minutes, HR = 130bpm


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

How you feeling ' diet and training ' wise since the change mate, give us some feed back


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah feeling good mate. No loss of energy really. The training is really good. Enjoying it and it's hitting me hard to be honest. I had a week off when I was ill with the cold but getting back to it. Aint weighed myself yet as I am waiting a month before doing that. Alot of people say go by looks/clothes/etc so dont want to rely on scales. Feeling more of a definition in my triceps and pecs starting to get a nice shape. Just shifting the fat to have full definition underneath. I swear my traps have grown aswell. Lifting heavier on that and they might have doubled in size. Trying to get my brother to join the gym so have someone to spot me and be able to go heavier on weights. Happy atm with everything though. Not getting hungry either, finding it hard to eat everything, didn't realise how much 100g rice was ha. Extremely grateful though for everything (Y)


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Saturday 10th October 2009

meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 2 slices wholemeal toast and an orange

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - Cheat meal - Steak, whole tail scampi, chips, coleslaw and pepsi.

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

Boxing pad work

60 minute session

am cardio


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Sunday 11th October 2009

meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 2 slices wholemeal toast and an orange

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 150g salmon fillet, 4 rice cakes

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 200g chicken, 150g Boiled potato, 100g veg

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine and1000mg Vit C

Meal 5 - 200g chicken breast and 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

No training


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Ant, Keep up the good work !!


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Cass, hard work but getting there


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Monday 12th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training

Chest press

12x63kg

12x77kg

12x84kg

12x91kg

Incline DB Bench press

12x48kg

10x56kg

8x62kg

Decline DB Bench press superset w/ cable flyes

12x48kg w/ 10x20kg

12x48kg w/ 10x20kg

12x48kg w/ 10x20kg

Flat BB Bench press

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

BB Bicep curls

12x20kg

10x22.5kg

8x25kg

6x30kg

One arm DB Preacer curls

10x10kg

10x12kg

10x14kg

One arm hammer curls superset with 45 degree BB Curl

10x14kg w/ 10x25kg

10x14kg w/ 10x25kg

10x14kg w/ 10x25kg


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Tuesday 13th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training

Front Squats

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

decline seated leg press superset with leg extension

12 x 200kg s/s 12 x 100kg

12 x 200kg s/s 12 x 100kg

12 x 200kg s/s 12 x 100kg

lying hamstring curl superset with seated hamstring curl

12 x 50kg s/s 12 x 70kg

12 x 50kg s/s 12 x 70kg

12 x 50kg s/s 12 x 70kg

Seated calf raises

20 x 100kg

20 x 100kg

20 x 100kg

20 x 100kg

20 x 100kg


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Joined new gym yesterday and really liked the place. Will now be training at Iron works in Kings Norton Birmingham. A big gym with dedicated leg room and huge selection of weights and benchs which I look forward to trying out. Shoulders tonight.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Wednesday 14th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training

Fasted Cardio

DB Seated Shoulder press

12 x 40kg (20kg each dumbell)

12 x 50kg (25kg each dumbell)

10 x 60kg (30kg each dumbell)

9 x 60kg (30kg each dumbell)

Seated latteral Raise superset with rear delt raise

12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell) s/s 12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell)

12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell) s/s 12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell)

12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell) s/s 12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell)

12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell) s/s 12 x 20kg (10kg each dumbell)

BB Upright Rows

12 x 45kg

12 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

8 x 60kg

Shrugs on shrug machine - forward s/s backward

15 x 100kg s/s 15 x 100kg

15 x 125kg s/s 15 x 125kg

15 x 150kg s/s 15 x 150kg

DB Front Raises

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Rope Pushdowns

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Skull crushers

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Overhead rope extension

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

8 x 40kg, 8 x 30kg, 8 x 20kg, 8 x 10kg (Drop set)

15 minutes Bike

15 minutes incline walk on treadmill


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Thursday 15th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

30 fasted cardio

1km swim

4 sets of 250m (10 lengths of 25m pool)


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Friday 16th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

30 minutes am cardio

Lat pull down

12 x 63kg

12 x 70kg

12 x 70kg

12 x 70kg

T-Bar Row

12 x 50kg

12 x 55kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

Close Grip Pulldown

10 x 70kg

10 x 77kg

10 x 84kg

Seated Rows

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg, 8 x 56kg, 8 x 42kg

One arm DB rows superset with straight arm pulldowns

12 x 40kg s/s 15 x 25kg

12 x 40kg s/s 15 x 25kg

15 minutes Bike

15 minutes treadmill


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Saturday 17th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Cheat meal 

chinese and bag of haribo

No training


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

all looking extremely healthy in here isnt it ?

Looking far too strong for my liking as well

Training today ? No, I think it says no training ? or was that yesterday ?

well done on all your progress btw !


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Jem,

Thinking of doing some cardio dint know if Iron works was open today?

I wanna learn how to deadlift propperly to add in with back but feel a bit of a [email protected] trying to do them in there lol.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Sunday 18th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

am fasted cardio

20 minute bike

20 minute cross trainer

20 minute incline treadmill


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

MMMmmm haribos


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ha yeah the star mix. Only thing I miss really dieting.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Monday 19th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

Training:

am cardio

Incline Dumbell Press

12 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 65kg

Decline BB Press

12 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

Cable cross overs

12 x 15kg each cable

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Flat BB Press

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

One Arm DB preacher curls

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

One Arm DB Hammer curls

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

BB Curls

12 x 25kg

12 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

08 x 40kg

15 minute bike level 10

10 minute incline walk incline 10 @ 5kmh After 10 minutes felt sick so had to stop.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

What days are you weighing yourself?


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

1st day of each month mate. Do you think it should be more regular than that?


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Tuesday 20th October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

No training


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Wednesday 21st October 2009

meal 1 - 100g Oats and 2 scoops whey

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fish Oil x3, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 2 - 200g Chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 50g mixed veg

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2

meal 3 - 1 tin tuna, light mayonaise, 4 Rice cakes

Supps - Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2, Fat Burner x1, Green Tea Extract x1 and Chronium Picolinate x1

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bannana

Supps - 200mg Caffine and 1g L-Tyrosine

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 50g Oats

Supps - Digestive Enzyme x2 and 1000mg Vit C

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken Breast, 100g mixed veg

Sea Kelp x1, Digestive Enzyme x2 and Chronium Picolinate x1

No training


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> 1st day of each month mate. Do you think it should be more regular than that?


Up to you, but probably weekly.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiya mate, thats some good progress. Nice diet too, keep it up mate.

All the best. :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

spaynter said:


> Up to you, but probably weekly.


Will change to weekly then.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Hiya mate, thats some good progress. Nice diet too, keep it up mate.
> 
> All the best. :thumb:


Cheers mate. Just keeping up with it thats the hard part lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> Thanks Jem,
> 
> Thinking of doing some cardio dint know if Iron works was open today?
> 
> I wanna learn how to deadlift propperly to add in with back but feel a bit of a [email protected] trying to do them in there lol.


Not sure what day you meant ? Sunday ?

If so it is open 9-6

Saturday it's 7-4

Rest of the week is 7am to 10pm 

We all start somewhere ! Just get in there and do it 

Wait until you are in there on your own and start low


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait until you are in there on your own and start *low*


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok lol. Will give them a try this wekend. Think i will be goin on Sunday. Don't finish work till half three on Saturdays


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am doing my back today so deading at approx 5pm woohoo favouritist thing of all week


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Might just come and spy on you lmao. Like a little perv in the corner :lol:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> Might just come and spy on you lmao. Like a little perv in the corner :lol:


Start with the same weight........ Lower back pump is weird, so take it easy.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

spaynter said:


> *Start??* with the same weight........ Lower back pump is weird, so take it easy.


Jem would be lifting heavier then me :lol:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> Jem would be lifting heavier then me :lol:


Nice. That gives you something to aim for......


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok so Training...

Incline DB Press

12 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

Decline BB Press

12 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

6 x 90kg (needed spot)

Flat BB Press

12 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

One Arm DB Hammer Curls

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

BB Curl

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

DB Preacher Curl

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

30 minutes x-trainer

30 minutes bike


----------

